# tommy brn 2541 health issues



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i remember reading a post saying that Tommy brn 2541 produces the best dogs for bite work (if there are studs that are better let me know ?) but that he produced health problems, just curious to know what these are?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rob, owner of Tommy, used him on every female who passed by. I'm pretty sure not all were good (health and character).
Tommy had over 200 matings, so that there was a percentence not well it is understandable. Health isnt only inherited from the stud....

For the record, we did inbreeding on Tommy (tessa x bunker) and all were perfect..


----------

